# bonding bags



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

I think I may have the one I like and will work out good. Comments good or bad?

http://www.sugarglidersupply.com/servle ... %2C/Detail


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks good! No exposed seams, a good size, etc.


----------



## Sashalynn (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got it in the mail today and he loves it.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... b964830630


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

just wondering how long he comfortably stays in your bonding pouch? Do you just use it at home or do you take him places in it? I would like to use a bonding pouch for my hedgie when i get one but am not finding much info on them.


----------



## lietz06 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't answer for the OP's hedgehog but for me Quigley will not stay in a pouch for very long. After about 10 minutes he starts to try and climb out. I made the one I have and it is open top so once he gets climbing he ends up on my shoulder and tries to climb up my hair. I can only take him out for very short trips (30 minutes tops) and have to hold him in my hands most of the time.


----------



## lietz06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Even during the day when he's supposed to be snoozin?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just picked up a 2 year old "Loki" who exclusively lives in his bonding bag, its not like what you have pictured there, but its a bag with two clips on either side so you could wear something around your neck and have him hanging off you. But the guy I got him from didn't provide him with an igloo or anything, he had the bag and a pet pop tent that's about the same size as he is, but he sure does loves that bag.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

lietz06 said:


> Even during the day when he's supposed to be snoozin?


Yes even during the day.


----------

